# Which console are..



## Jaws10

I cast my vote as Wii cuz ps3 is to expensive and is the same as xbox and i just plain dont want the xbox


----------



## TheOldSalt

You put the A in Jaws? What does that mean?

Anyway, I'm looking at a ps2, but I'm not sure. Some buddies & I are thinking about buying a ps3 and reselling it a few hours later for a huge profit, when they're all gone, but otherwise I'm not interested in any of the options in your poll. I don't like console games, or more accurately, their controllers. Why must they make the blasted controllers so difficult to use?


----------



## Cichlid Man

I don't mind playing the odd racing game with my son, but I don't see the point in buying him a brand new xbox 360 when he's happy enough with the console I got him just a few years ago. I suppose if he really wants one I'll get him one, but hopefully the origional xbox will keep him quiet for a few more years to come.


----------



## Cichlid Man

TheOldSalt said:


> Why must they make the blasted controllers so difficult to use?


Try asking my son that when he's caneing my ass on halo2!


----------



## Ghetto

I'll get the wii since I already have the 360...the ps3 is to expensive.


----------



## harif87

I got the orginial XBOX....no 360.... but im probably going to sell it in a month when my subscription expires.


Halo2 all the way baby! If your into snipers send me a friend request (username: harif)


----------



## flamingo

Well, personally I don't forward to getting any console lmao. I'm not going to pay for a xbox360 or whatever when it's like 400 bucks. I've played the xbox 360, and I think it sucks (and i'm not the big gamer person here, actually I kind of dislike most video games).

Anywho, what the heck is Wii?!?


----------



## Ghetto

flamingonhot said:


> Well, personally I don't forward to getting any console lmao. I'm not going to pay for a xbox360 or whatever when it's like 400 bucks. I've played the xbox 360, and I think it sucks (and i'm not the big gamer person here, actually I kind of dislike most video games).
> 
> Anywho, *what the heck is Wii*?!?


ninteno wii here


----------



## Guest

I was just getting ready to ask what it was also. It's good that nintendo is making another game console after nintendo 64. LOL I still have a nintendo 64, does anyone actually remember the nintendo 64?

The controller for the wii is looks way to confusing, I mean two different controllers, what the heck? LOL


----------



## harif87

of course i remember N64... NFL Blitz 2000 rules then comes James Bond 007 then Star Fox 64


----------



## Guest

Do you still have the system? The only games I have for N64 is Pokemon stadium, pokemon stadium 2, and Bomber man 64. I would had more but I didn't get the system till it was starting to go out of fashion and they were starting to not make the games anymore.


----------



## Osiris

Do you all know why the price hike on the ps3?

It contains blueray technology which is on the market now, it's the next step in DVD evolution, their players are running around $1,000 right now for one, which will drop in near future i'm sure look at what dvd burners were at first right around that price now only couple hundred. 

The PS3 will contain this technology so you won't have to go get a new dvd player then to play the new movies when they begin coming out on the new dvd's. From the reviews on the blueray technology players, i guess it completly blows away our dvd players now, bringing true HDTV to it's Peak!

I personally will be out the night or two before waiting in line at best buy to get a few with my friends.


----------



## Damon

Durbkat said:


> LOL I still have a nintendo 64, does anyone actually remember the nintendo 64?


Son, I remember the Intellivision and playing pong, not to mention the Atari 2600 or colecoVision.


----------



## Ghetto

MalawianPro said:


> Do you all know why the price hike on the ps3?
> 
> It contains blueray technology which is on the market now, it's the next step in DVD evolution, their players are running around $1,000 right now for one, which will drop in near future i'm sure look at what dvd burners were at first right around that price now only couple hundred.
> 
> The PS3 will contain this technology so you won't have to go get a new dvd player then to play the new movies when they begin coming out on the new dvd's. From the reviews on the blueray technology players, i guess it completly blows away our dvd players now, bringing true HDTV to it's Peak!
> 
> I personally will be out the night or two before waiting in line at best buy to get a few with my friends.



Yeah, just don't think it's worth it..


----------



## Ghetto

harif87 said:


> of course i remember N64... NFL Blitz 2000 rules then comes James Bond 007 then Star Fox 64


my top 5 no real order

james bond 007
perfect dark
star fox
super mario 64
mario kart 64


----------



## Osiris

I sold my n64 console and like 6 games damn thing hit $100 on ebay


----------



## Osiris

i remember perfect dark that game was off the hook!


----------



## Jaws10

of course i remember and have the nintendo. the wii is the gamecube and the controllers for it are suppose to be 10 times easier than normal ones.(they say)
o ya i heard about the dvd thingy, it can only be hooked up to this special expensive tv...and i really dontt think anyone has them. ps3 is the same as xbox except for that....they're not worth it trust me. . and the wii will have the best games (they say) such as super smash bros duel.

(o and i have no i dea what i put the a in jaws means. i just thought it was funny cuz everyone calls me a)


----------



## Damon

Anyone remember these?


----------



## Jaws10

nope..... keyboard??


----------



## Ghetto

Simpte said:


> Anyone remember these?



I think my grandpa does


----------



## Guest

WTF is that? LMAO


----------



## Osiris

looks like a toaster from 1940


----------



## Jaws10

hey it does


----------



## Damon

*sigh*. What is this world's youth coming to? Without those above, you wouldn't be playing xbox or ps2. lol


----------



## Jaws10

so yur tellin me thats a console??!


----------



## CaysE

That's a Commodore VIC-20! LOAD *,8,1 bishes! LMAO


----------



## Osiris

Is that one of them dating bots?


----------



## harif87

ATARI!!!!! I remember that when i was a baby man! We used to have pong and some racing game...i think i still have it in my basement stashed away. We had 2 joysticks too. Man that thing was the bomb!


----------



## CaysE

Pole Position!


----------



## Jaws10

pole position is the old racing game. weve got need for speed


----------



## Guest

who doesnt remember nintendo 64? i still play N64 and super nintendo. 
for N64 i think my fav games are....
super mario
super mario kart
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Super Smash Bros.

as for a new console im looking forward to getting....i probably wont be getting any. lol
if ps3 wasnt going to be so expensive, i would probably ask for christmas, but i need a new computer more than a new video game system. I like my ps2 plenty. 
Do you think the ps3 is going to cause sony to stop making ps2 games anytime soon? That would be the only reason id be pissed about it, but xbox 360 kind of seemed to be a bust. Ps3 expected to be better?
also, how much is Wii or how much is it expected to be? (when does it come out?)
this is the first im hearing of it...and it looks interesting.


----------



## i have crabs

im gonna get a xbox because a small firmware update in the cd drive will let you play burnt games and free games are better than paying no matter what system.


----------



## Guest

I heard the ps3 has like a radio on it and like a dvd and cd burner. Is that true?


----------



## Jaws10

cd burner probably, but look that up on wikipedia as for the cost of the wii its only 150$  and expected to come out oct 2


----------



## Guest

really? i looked it up and i thought it was $250. $150 is awesome, but seems awfully cheap. hmm....


----------



## Jaws10

no dont think that, its graphics are a little better, its gonna look awsome, gonna have the best controllers and the best games and be really cheap!


----------



## Guest

I like the way you think Jaws. lol
I've been reading about it and i may hafta change my vote from Ps3 to Wii. This thing looks awesome.


----------



## Jaws10

ya i wuz gonna get a ps3 but when i figure out that they were 600$ i looked at the wii and found that it was awesome. um there is a lot of info at wikipedia on it. here is the link 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii

take a look scuba 

ps. yu can change the whole color of the outside to like green, blue, etc


----------



## Guest

way ahead of ya Jaws. 
I was reading that Wikipedia article in full detail for like an hour. lol
It looks so awesome, i can't believe how reasonably priced it is. It said that there is no way they're gonna price it any higher than $250 (meaning probably cheaper). And it's so freaking cool! lol. I really like the idea of the motion sensing gameplay. On the Wii site they described it as like in game needing the swinging of a sword you actually swing the sword with the remote, or for another example taking a golf swing in their game Wii Sports. It just seems like it will be so much more fun than sitting on the coach with a controller (but i love that too, lol). At least now i can convince my parents that i will be active while playing. :lol:


----------



## Jaws10

i wuz way ahead of you also, i wuz at the wii site reading all about how you swing it while playing tennis


----------



## Guest

lol....it sounds so cool, i can't get over it. It doesnt seem to be very talked about though. I don't get it...
the fact that you can play gamecube games on it is awesome too, because they're lots of games i would have liked to play but i didn't want a gamecube. Plus, you can get wicked cheap games for it (like older gamecube games) instead of having to buy a bunch of brand new expensive games.


----------



## Jaws10

o ya now i can play all my super smash bros games on it.(but why would i play the old when they are coming out with a new smash bros for the wii) i cant wait until it comes out


----------



## Guest

Jaws10 said:


> (but why would i play the old when they are coming out with a new smash bros for the wii)


i didn't mean that id just get gamecube games. I just meant like, instead of having to buy all brand new games, i could start out with a few new ones (motion sensor games, yes! lol) and then have a few older ones for real cheap.


----------



## Jaws10

o ok, good thing the wii lets yu play gamecube games unlike the ps3 letting yu play ps2 games (i think it dosent) anyway is the blue light in front going to be where yu put the cd for gameplay?


----------



## Guest

yep, and it's self loading so i dont think it's like the CD slot on the ps2 where you hafta open it; you can just put the CDs in. pretty sweet.


----------



## Jaws10

oo thats awesome, its like putting in a dollar for a coke, lol. best part is its coming out right before my birthday in november, yu know wut that means...


----------



## sonofbreeder

actully the ps3 will be backward compatible all the way to ps1 games


----------



## Guest

Jaws10 said:


> oo thats awesome, its like putting in a dollar for a coke, lol. best part is its coming out right before my birthday in november, yu know wut that means...


if it comes out oct. 2 like most people are saying, hopefully it will be available for my birthday in mid-october.


----------



## Jaws10

ya i am hoping it will come out that soon to......... why? so i can find out the real price! o so the ps3 is gonna have playable ps2 games


----------



## Guest

Well you all better tell your parents that if they are thinking of getting it for your b-day then they better pre-order one before they come out as I remember when ps2 came out that they sold out real fast and couldn't make enough to keep up with the demand that they were actually offering people like $600 or something to bring it back.


----------



## Guest

can't pre-order them yet. Nintendo hasnt even revealed the price and release date yet, or all of the info regarding the Wii.


----------



## Jaws10

ya, if we dont pr order once it allows us to then i dont think we will be getting any wiis


----------



## leveldrummer

ill get a ps3 once the price drops ALOT! but for old school, i still have a sega genesis, nintendo 64, NES, original gameboy, atari 2600, and i said it before and ill say it again. IF ANY ONE HAS A SUPER NINTENDO THEY WOULD LIKE TO SELL FOR 40$ OR SO, PLEASE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Guest

You mean that gameboy thats in black and white?


----------



## Jaws10

ya, they were as big as bricks!


----------



## harif87

Im also still on sega lol. Nothing like Sonic and MK2. Thats true video gaming right there. And yeah i wish i had my old game boy but i still have my old Game Gear. Anybody remember that? That was way better than gameboy but it needed like 8 AA batteries lol.


----------



## rywill

i still got a gamegear around somewhere.....i play sega genesis all the time.....sonic, TMNT!, and gotta love the old sega sports games. (by the way harif i sent u a FR on halo2.)


----------



## harif87

NBA JAM anyone?

I gotta go on tonight, havent played halo in 2 days now...


BTW i forgot to mention mario kart and cruisin' USA onN64


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah I remember those games, I used to go to movie gallery to rent those.


----------



## leveldrummer

Durbkat said:


> Oh yeah I remember those games, I used to go to movie gallery to rent those.


is there any reason you blatently stole my avatar??


----------



## Guest

Umm....I'm not using your avatar, my avatar has a pic of the evil closet monkey from family guy.


----------



## leveldrummer

Durbkat said:


> Umm....I'm not using your avatar, my avatar has a pic of the evil closet monkey from family guy.


whoa, that is so weird, i was just on this page, and every one of your posts had the same avatar as mine, sorry for the accusation, but i sure thought it was weird, must been some weird glitch, sorry again!


----------



## Guest

Or someone could have changed it, then changed it back when you brought it up. Someone not meaning me. LOL


----------



## Ghetto

leveldrummer said:


> whoa, that is so weird, i was just on this page, and every one of your posts had the same avatar as mine, sorry for the accusation, but i sure thought it was weird, must been some weird glitch, sorry again!


what browser are you using? sometimes when their is lag that happens...


----------

